# MY RHOM



## STREGA (Mar 13, 2005)

VERY RARE,I GOT HIM IN CYBERSPACE


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Nice rhom, but what makes him more rare then most other rhoms?


----------



## STREGA (Mar 13, 2005)

I BOUGHT HIM FROM SATAN!!


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

STREGA said:


> I BOUGHT HIM FROM SATAN!!
> [snapback]1080893[/snapback]​


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

STREGA said:


> I BOUGHT HIM FROM SATAN!!
> [snapback]1080893[/snapback]​


Did you trade your soul for it?


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

hahah satan thats the most messed up fish dealer ive ever herd of!!


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Must have been expensive to ship, hell to earth shipping fees.


----------



## STREGA (Mar 13, 2005)

i actually sold all of your souls ther useless anyway!!!!!


----------



## DempseyDude (Apr 28, 2005)

dont trip buddy, u got a fish not a demon, have u realise that^the fish is only eating ?, dont trip on this "Satan" thing... 
Ur fish is beautiful, try without a flash and his marks will be better.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

This entire site is dominated by CRAZY people







(with a few exceptions off course)









But I must say that the rhom looks great


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

humm are you sure that's a rhom, spammer? 
wes


----------



## STREGA (Mar 13, 2005)

im not trippig on satan or on my rhom i know it is only a stupid fish that eats when is hungry,
calm down people i'm only having a little fun!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Nice looking fish.
Try lowering the flash though man, it washed the fish out BIG time...Cant make out his colors.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

what, no painting in this post?









nice fish if it's actually yours.


----------

